
NeurIPS - nagitsu
https://neurips.cc/
======
nagitsu
Some context: after recently saying that the NIPS conference wouldn't change
its name [0], it seems they have decided otherwise and changed the name to
NeurIPS.

[0]
[https://nips.cc/Conferences/2018/News](https://nips.cc/Conferences/2018/News)

